# You're gonna need a bigger storage drive!



## dirtyferret (Oct 9, 2019)

You figure a 500GB SSD gives you 465 GB of space after formatting.  The following three games take 473 GB so they would not fit on a 500GB drive...

Final Fantasy 15 - 148 GB 
Red Dead Redemption 2 - 150 GB
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare .... 175 GB

I'll remind people that the Witcher 3 with all DLC included is under 50GB and World of Warcraft with 15 years of expansions is only 70 GB









						Call of Duty: Modern Warfare is a whopping 175GB on PC
					

UPDATE 10/10/19: Activision has updated its official system requirements for Call of Duty: Modern Warfare on PC, offeri…




					www.eurogamer.net


----------



## lmille16 (Oct 9, 2019)

Haven't seen the install size of Gears 5, but Gears 4 when I uninstalled it was over 100 GB as well...


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 9, 2019)

lmille16 said:


> Haven't seen the install size of Gears 5, but Gears 4 when I uninstalled it was over 100 GB as well...



80GB for the initial game








						Gears 5 System Requirements | Can I Run Gears of War 5 PC requirements
					

Gears 5 System Requirements, Gears of War 5 Minimum requirements Recommended requirements, Can PC run Gears 5 system specs




					www.game-debate.com


----------



## Voluman (Oct 9, 2019)

And dont forget the updates as well...


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 9, 2019)

*Laughs in hard drive for games*


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 9, 2019)

What the hell do you need 175GB for COD: Modern Warfare.  There are like 5 resources for the whole game....


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 9, 2019)

Whoa, things are getting out of hand. Sony is going to implement selective installation for the PS5, hope the PC adopts it too.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 9, 2019)

this is why we have other option like cloud storage perharps? 
what you expected in these day anyway? an super extra capacty storage 1peta/ex or zettarobo maybe ? 

wisely chose what you needed guys


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 9, 2019)

That is why i have a 2 TB SSD just for games


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 9, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> *Laughs in hard drive for games*


All my games are on HDD.  No I’ll effects at all.  For the amount of space I use, HDD’s give me the extreme size at much more affordable cost, with negligible impact on my gameplay.  I only play SP games though, so maybe that is where your elitist comment comes from?


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 9, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> That is why i have a 2 TB SSD just for games


not a wise to spend so much for


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 9, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> All my games are on HDD. No I’ll effects at all. For the amount of space I use, HDD’s give me the extreme size at much more affordable cost, with negligible impact on my gameplay. I only play SP games though, so maybe that is where your elitist comment comes from?


I guess you completely misunderstood and failed to comprehend my comment properly, I said "laughs in hard drive" solely because they're absurdly cheaper per gb, Next time don't jump to conclusions.
The sarcasm was obvious and the thread title does imply you need a bigger storage drive, but with hard drives that's a non-issue given that they are significantly cheaper.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 9, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I guess you completely misunderstood and failed to comprehend my comment properly, I said "laughs in hard drive" solely because they're absurdly cheaper per gb, Next time don't jump to conclusions.
> The sarcasm was obvious and the thread title does imply you need a bigger storage drive, but with hard drives that's a non-issue given that they are significantly cheaper.


Oh, sorry. I wasn’t jumping to conclusions. I didn’t  see any other way to read it. No worries.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 9, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Oh, sorry. I wasn’t jumping to conclusions. I didn’t  see any other way to read it. No worries.



I didn't understand the comment either. I reckon non-native English speaker? Is that so @Xx Tek Tip xX ? This is why TPU needs a teleport pub; someplace context isn't so damn fidgety.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 9, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> I didn't understand the comment either. I reckon non-native English speaker? Is that so @Xx Tek Tip xX ? This is why TPU needs a teleport pub; someplace context isn't so damn fidgety.


I'm British, FYI.


----------



## authorized (Oct 9, 2019)

I didn't get it either but assumed it's an idiom, or slang, or whatever you'd call it.

Anyway, yeah, storage is pretty cheap and it's just progress. There was a time when a game would fit on a floppy disk.
I feel for people with slow internet though, downloading those games could take days. Internet speeds vary a lot and while there are many people with gigabit lines nowadays, lots of regions are way behind. I'm curious to see if satellite constellations will eventually help with that.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> not a wise to spend so much for



That depends what you pay for it. I got it for half the normal price as it whas an out going model to be replaced by a new model. Its a Crucial MX300 2 TB sata SSD.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 9, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Oh, sorry. I wasn’t jumping to conclusions. I didn’t  see any other way to read it. No worries.



 I still don't get it after the explanation.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 9, 2019)

RDR 2 I'm somewhat interested in,other 2 games nope + keep my games on a HDD '4TB in total' so I will be okay I think.

_Might grab a 1TB SSD early next year but its the last part on my list._


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> not a wise to spend so much for



I have 2.25 GB of SSD space in my PC, most of it for games.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> *Laughs in hard drive for games*



I got it bro your good.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 9, 2019)

Luckily I’m using 3TB drives for games


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 9, 2019)

I have 6tb of space on the laptop, I'm good


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 9, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> I have 6tb of space on the laptop, I'm good


HDD master race


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 9, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> All my games are on HDD. No I’ll effects at all.


What about noise? I'm dying to replace my old hdd with a 1tb ssd because of that. :/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 9, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> What about noise? I'm dying to replace my old hdd with a 1tb ssd because of that. :/


My HDDs are in audible 

If you have noisy HDDs than you have some dieing drives


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 9, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> This is why TPU needs a teleport pub;


You invent it and i'll  use it and have a pint of hevvie waiting at the bar for you


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 9, 2019)

My WD 4005FZBX makes a very audible ticking noise that according to WD is by design. It's loud and annoying as it gets amplified by the computer case. Ended up placing it on top of bubble wrap to avoid throwing it out of the window. 

PS. Avoid modern WD black hdds, or at the very least their 4tb line.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 9, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> HDD master race


I could have 10tb, all SSD on this laptop if I wanted too, but dont.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2019)

This is why I have a 12 TB helium drive.  175 GB? Pssh, give 1.75 TB. 



Rahnak said:


> What about noise? I'm dying to replace my old hdd with a 1tb ssd because of that. :/


FYI, helium drives have a sharper sound to them.  I don't notice it most of the time.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 9, 2019)

Fallout 4 is around 80gb with the high detail upgrade some time after the launch of the game.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 9, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This is why I have a 12 TB helium drive.  175 GB? Pssh, give 1.75 TB.
> 
> 
> FYI, helium drives have a sharper sound to them.  I don't notice it most of the time.


Ah my dream,, tut your reality.

In all seriousness I think a good size and spread of storage with at least one backup of Personal data is what any balanced pc and user needs.

I have 7 TB in 3 HDds with one not connected and 1.5Tb of nvme storage on two counter use drives ie I always use them to copy to and from each other ,convert etc. And important to me one sata ssd as a cache to the fitted HDds.


----------



## MazeFrame (Oct 9, 2019)

NimbusData may not even know their biggest market is PC gamers...


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2019)

Just when you think it's a good thing SSD prices are so low...  I wonder why!!  

Soon we'll need an SSD per game!! (1Tb of course....) lol


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Oct 10, 2019)

I wonder if games will ever adapt to a hybrid storage scenario, like having files that can be slowly loaded in the background stored on mechanical drives.


----------



## MazeFrame (Oct 10, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I wonder if games will ever adapt to a hybrid storage scenario, like having files that can be slowly loaded in the background stored on mechanical drives.


For that to happen, tiered storage in general needs to become a thing outside of enterprise/datacenter useage.


----------



## Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FYI, helium drives have a sharper sound to them.  I don't notice it most of the time.


Also makes characters who's data is stored on them sound like the chipmunks whenever they talk.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 10, 2019)

If someone comes to me about storage I tell them this. This is just for Game storage.

If you want uber speed and money is no object: Samsung 970 Pro or Intel Optane
If you want perceived uber fast storage: Adata Sx 8200, S11 1TB, Silicon Power 1 TB drives
If you want fast storage: Intel 660P, Crucial P1 
If you want SSD: The cheapest 1TB you can find with at least a 3 year warranty.
If you want HDD: A minimum of 3TB from any company and avoid buying them on Ebay
If you want external: A 1 or 2 SSD enclosure with an ESata port (if 2 RAID 0 support is good).

Isn't it crazy that the reverse is true for NVME vs HDD. For HDDs generally speaking the higher the capacity the lesser the cost per GB. With NVME the higher you go the more you pay. I look at things like the aforementioned Silicon Power 1TB NVME it is (Canadian) $139.99 vs $334.99 for the 2TB.


----------



## londiste (Oct 10, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Isn't it crazy that the reverse is true for NVME vs HDD. For HDDs generally speaking the higher the capacity the lesser the cost per GB. With NVME the higher you go the more you pay. I look at things like the aforementioned Silicon Power 1TB NVME it is (Canadian) $139.99 vs $334.99 for the 2TB.


It is not.
- For building an HDD, the materials are largely the same for different sizes of drives, the largest visible difference is the amount of platters. OK, electronics, motors, heads etc need to be better for more density (larger drives) but this is comparatively minor difference.
- For an SSD, the cost of parts increases linearly with size. If you want twice as large SSD you need to use twice as many Flash chips. Since flash itself makes up a large part of the cost this inevitably means linearly increasing prices. Larger Flash chips are not the right answer either - their cost also scales linearly because both transistors and resulting die area needs to increase linearly to fit more data.

There are larger SSD-s around for reasonable-ish prices these days. I went for a 2TB 660p for my games for about ~€150 which honestly sounds awesome given the amount and speed of storage as well as physical size of the drive (M.2, which also means no cables in my cramped case).


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 10, 2019)

londiste said:


> It is not.
> - For building an HDD, the materials are largely the same for different sizes of drives, the largest visible difference is the amount of platters. OK, electronics, motors, heads etc need to be better for more density (larger drives) but this is comparatively minor difference.
> - For an SSD, the cost of parts increases linearly with size. If you want twice as large SSD you need to use twice as many Flash chips. Since flash itself makes up a large part of the cost this inevitably means linearly increasing prices. Larger Flash chips are not the right answer either - their cost also scales linearly because both transistors and resulting die area needs to increase linearly to fit more data.
> 
> There are larger SSD-s around for reasonable-ish prices these days. I went for a 2TB 660p for my games for about ~€150 which honestly sounds awesome given the amount and speed of storage as well as physical size of the drive (M.2, which also means no cables in my cramped case).



That brings up an interesting question, what is more expensive to produce? ; but is not flash like anything else in the space,  cheaper the more you buy as a producer or manufacturer? If the controller is the same the difference on a 1 TB vs 2TB NVME drive would be like you are saying the cost of the extra flash on the latter drive. Would not the same drives regardless of capacity come with the same flash size in terms of modules? A 512GB SX8200 should have the same size flash modules as a 1TB just 1/2 I think it is because it is "new" that there is a premium as you go up.  Not too long ago 1TB of SSD was way north of $300 (Canadian) today you can find them for $115 (Team Group). I am glad you mentioned the Intel 660P series is the only one that follows the model I am talking about. In Canada the 1TB is $134.99 and the 2TB is $259.99 and yes they are absolutely awesome price/performance drives.


----------



## EsaT (Oct 10, 2019)

phill said:


> Soon we'll need an SSD per game!! (1Tb of course....) lol


Lots of market PCs come with tiny quarter TB NVMe overhype drive instead of decent size SSD.


----------



## londiste (Oct 10, 2019)

You are right, bulk is cheaper. When you look at the biggest NAND Flash manufacturers these are Samsung, Toshiba, WDC, Micron, Hynix and Intel which make up almost all of the production. Most of controller development is also done by the same companies or subsidiaries (with a couple independent controller designers still out there). There are more companies out there selling SSDs with their company name on it but the ones listed above is where the drives actually come from. There are some smaller manufacturers who at least assemble the drivers themselves but in most cases even that is left to OEM (again, one of the above).

When it comes to Flash size to use, there does not seem to be much of a choice. This varies somewhat but in the big picture - the largest currently available chip is a bit bad for $/GB but the next is the best. So most drives use similar sized flash chips. Those who need largest possible size (say, something you want to fit to an M.2 drive or the largest drive in the lineup) will get the largest chips. You cannot play around too much with the amount of Flash chips because controllers have a limited set of channels available and you would want to populate as much of these as possible.

At least a little while ago the common thing to do was to populate drive with max possible Flash chips for 1TB model, with Flash chips half the size for 500GB model and use half the chips for smaller sizes.


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

EsaT said:


> Lots of market PCs come with tiny quarter TB NVMe overhype drive instead of decent size SSD.



They sure seem to be, I'm guessing its to make things small as possible (many for laptops I'm guessing) but hopefully that'll just help bring the prices down....


----------



## 64K (Oct 10, 2019)

Games are getting ridiculous with the storage requirements. For example I got Gears of War 1 and 4 and it took up 250 GB on my games drive.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 10, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> My HDDs are in audible
> 
> If you have noisy HDDs than you have some dieing drives


My case is on top of my desk, so it's quite close to me. I hear them every time they spool up, but once they're working you don't really notice them as much.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 10, 2019)

My recently built Ryzen gaming rig has:
1x 4TB Samsung 860 EVO (2 equal partitions)
1x 2TB 860 QVO
1x 6TB WD Black (2 equal partitions)
All above drives are for games only.

1x 2 TB Seagate Barracuda (downloads, movies, music)


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 10, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> My recently built Ryzen gaming rig has:
> 1x 4TB Samsung 860 EVO (2 equal partitions)
> 1x 2TB 860 QVO
> 1x 6TB WD Black (2 equal partitions)
> ...


you aint fake gamerguy


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank consoles and their weak CPU's, audio and video files had to be uncompressed to save performance


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 10, 2019)

MazeFrame said:


> NimbusData may not even know their biggest market is PC gamers...
> View attachment 133718


it happend exa


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> My recently built Ryzen gaming rig has:
> 1x 4TB Samsung 860 EVO (2 equal partitions)
> 1x 2TB 860 QVO
> 1x 6TB WD Black (2 equal partitions)
> ...



All that storage and no p%$n storage


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 10, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> My case is on top of my desk, so it's quite close to me. I hear them every time they spool up, but once they're working you don't really notice them as much.


My pc is also on my desk less than a foot away


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 10, 2019)

Back in the day with consoles having the games load from the disk, may be ideal again.  I would be OK with popping a disk in and playing a game on PC.  But I know most love digital platforms these days but I guess I am just old school.

Plus I do not want to have to pay ridiculous amounts to get a massive ssd.  Guess I gotta get a HDD now.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 10, 2019)

.... and just when I thought a 512GB SSD will solve my storage problems...     
To be serious, it's getting out of hand. Every game comes bundled with uncompressed data, tons of debug/unused stuff & assets, 4K textures that look like resized SD textures, etc. etc. etc.
Friggin' Quake Champions which barely broke a dozen maps is 25GB, while still manages to look mediocre.... Almost all of my post-2014 purchases are 50+GB as well...
I haven't even touched Shadow of War yet, cause I don't have enough space for it (nearly 110GB now), and that's post-factum of me moving most of the work-related files to NAS... 



sepheronx said:


> I would be OK with popping a disk in and playing a game on PC.


Don't be too eager, it may soon be a hot-swappable read-only SATA SSD cartridge, or Sony may come back to the idea of proprietary variation of memory cards for quadruple price of retail ones.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 10, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> My pc is also on my desk less than a foot away


Did some googlin', apparently my HDD is about 41 dBs loud (from an old Tom Hardware's review, it seems its about on average for the time) while modern HDD are around the 28 dB mark, and some very high capacity ones even dip to the low 20s. Pretty impressive.

Regardless, I'm planning to replace it with a 1TB SDD. A Samsung QVO or something like that.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 10, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> .... and just when I thought a 512GB SSD will solve my storage problems...
> To be serious, it's getting out of hand. Every game comes bundled with uncompressed data, tons of debug/unused stuff & assets, 4K textures that look like resized SD textures, etc. etc. etc.
> Friggin' Quake Champions which barely broke a dozen maps is 25GB, while still manages to look mediocre.... Almost all of my post-2014 purchases are 50+GB as well...
> I haven't even touched Shadow of War yet, cause I don't have enough space for it (nearly 110GB now), and that's post-factum of me moving most of the work-related files to NAS...
> ...



I cant imagine that being economical.  I know memory is getting cheaper and cheaper but Blu ray disks are significantly cheaper to produce.  Hence why the old cartridge gaming systems became a thing in the past with the N64 being last (well, if you ignore the Game Card from Switch, which still has only maximum 64gb of memory).  The Blu Ray disk can have upwards to 300gb of data.

But this is just out of this world the amount of data it is required for these new games.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 10, 2019)

Sony will be using a 4K blu-ray drive and 100GB discs on the upcoming PS5. And apparently you'll also be able to pick what components of a game you want to install (just single or multi player, maybe other things). That would be neat to have on the PC as well. Don't make 1080p players install higher res assets by default and vice versa.


----------



## 64K (Oct 10, 2019)

I had a WD Caviar Black that made a lot of noise in my last rig. I just tune out fan and HDD noise now.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 10, 2019)

I hate mechanical drives because of noise... also the lag they introduce when they spin up from sleep.

I have left one in my shelf where I sometimes dump my backup stuff, I do it in the cloud and also on the HDD. 

1TB SSD's aren't that costly anymore... cut it out... I got mine for 100€, I've bought more expensive hard drives in the past...


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 10, 2019)

64K said:


> I had a WD Caviar Black that made a lot of noise in my last rig. I just tune out fan and HDD noise now.


i dont even bother with rig noise, i jist plug headset nor raise the volume of my speaker, simple done to get rid annoying noise



Rahnak said:


> Sony will be using a 4K blu-ray drive and 100GB discs on the upcoming PS5. And apparently you'll also be able to pick what components of a game you want to install (just single or multi player, maybe other things). That would be neat to have on the PC as well. Don't make 1080p players install higher res assets by default and vice versa.


yes agree 1080p alr good even on 30inch+, unless you need to enjoy large size display output and sit on the corner


----------



## Frick (Oct 10, 2019)

Or you stick to _good_ games. /joke


----------



## skizzo (Oct 10, 2019)

authorized said:


> I didn't get it either but assumed it's an idiom, or slang, or whatever you'd call it.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, storage is pretty cheap and it's just progress. There was a time when a game would fit on a floppy disk.
> I feel for people with slow internet though, downloading those games could take days. Internet speeds vary a lot and while there are many people with gigabit lines nowadays, lots of regions are way behind. I'm curious to see if satellite constellations will eventually help with that.



this!!!!!!

I can deal with using multiple SSDs and HDDs for game storage.....

HOWEVER, it is excruciatingly painful to download a 110GB game on a friggin 6Mb/s DSL connection....which my ISP "Frontier" seriously caps at 3.6Mb/s (don't get me started on that absurd business practice, it is at its best, highly unethical and purposely misleading to customers to pay for X yet have the company deliver less than X) . That shitty deal is $60/month. The fastest the offer in my area is 12Mb/s and its obviously more, and who knows what kinda speeds that plan is actually capped to, prolly something like 6.9 Mb/s if I had to guess. I am in Central New York in a "backwoods" area.....so I really dont have other options besides insane prices for satellite which has data charges, f that

This is even more annoying for apps and software. My setup is an audio and gaming workstation and downloading 300GB+ sound libraries for a drum machine for example is something that literally takes like 6 days of leaving the computer on constantly. I'm not that kinda guy, I like to shut it down when I'm not actually using it. So as far as I am concerned, It is still like ordering a CD copy through the mail as far as how long it takes for the download compared to shipping time


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 10, 2019)

Getting a bit far afield. Keep it on topic, please.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 10, 2019)

phill said:


> All that storage and no p%$n storage


That's what my external HDDs are for!

And to show you I ain faking it, here's a shot of my Ryzen rig with the two SSD's


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 10, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> I cant imagine that being economical.


I was just sarcastically joking, but on a serious note - totally feasible. 100GB BDXL has the same price/GB as an average 3D TLC SSD. If someone like Sony choses to make cheap-ass read-only solid state media, it's going to be a lot cheaper than retail SSDs, cause they can simply use low-end discards from SSD/UFS manufacturing, set it up as WORM storage and use for games and multimedia. Ridiculous, but totally realistic. Plus 300GB Blu-ray has been announced back in 2016 and still hasn't been released to the market, so don't hold your breath on that one at least for another console gen.


----------



## Roddey (Oct 10, 2019)

I delete the games when done. 2tb of storage is to much in my case. Of course if steam ever goes belly up I have days of downloads ahead of me.


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> That's what my external HDDs are for!
> 
> And to show you I ain faking it, here's a shot of my Ryzen rig with the two SSD's



Never even doubted it    I possibly have a few Tb's of space in SSDs here but they would be over like 12 or so SSDs not 2


----------



## Toothless (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm sitting here with like, 6 spinners in my rig with another two external spinners that all aren't audible due to usage and/or my case being super great on sound. With RAID0 HDDs I think I'm good with games on loads and at 9.5TB-ish I'm good with games even hitting 150GB sizes. HDDs are getting cheap now and there isn't really an excuse for running out of storage unless you're flat broke or out of spots in your case or board.


----------



## The Egg (Oct 11, 2019)

QLC drives are perfect for games storage.  They still have excellent read speeds, and game-usage rarely involves any meaningful writes beyond initial install.   Current popular models like the 660p and 860 QVO can be had for $100-110 per TB.  Nowhere near mechanical drives, but those are 64-layer QLC.  Newer 96-layer models should be incoming soon, and 144-layer has been announced by Intel (possibly others).

$/TB should drop substantially in the next year or two, and you could see typical capacities double.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 11, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Of course if steam ever goes belly up I have days of downloads ahead of me.


Have a dedicated 3 TB external just for backing up games from Steam, and GOG.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> Back in the day with consoles having the games load from the disk, may be ideal again.  I would be OK with popping a disk in and playing a game on PC.  But I know most love digital platforms these days but I guess I am just old school.
> 
> Plus I do not want to have to pay ridiculous amounts to get a massive ssd.  Guess I gotta get a HDD now.


That would be... terrible. Even blu-ray has shit sustained read speeds compared to a hard drive, nevermind access time. Also, 4TB hard drives can be had for less than $100. If you want to be cost effective and have a ton of storage, you could set up a 2x4TB RAID 0 array... or pay a small chunk more for a 3x4TB RAID 5 array, if you want redundancy in the event your games drive asplodes.

And a 2TB SSD can be had for about $200. Granted it won't go very far with the size of today's largest AAA games, so the price on that is still a bit meh. You can do the 8TB RAID 5 array for just a bit more.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 11, 2019)

hat said:


> That would be... terrible. Even blu-ray has shit sustained read speeds compared to a hard drive, nevermind access time. Also, 4TB hard drives can be had for less than $100. If you want to be cost effective and have a ton of storage, you could set up a 2x4TB RAID 0 array... or pay a small chunk more for a 3x4TB RAID 5 array, if you want redundancy in the event your games drive asplodes.
> 
> And a 2TB SSD can be had for about $200. Granted it won't go very far with the size of today's largest AAA games, so the price on that is still a bit meh. You can do the 8TB RAID 5 array for just a bit more.


I'm talking general cause most common person won't be having that kind of storage nor capabilities to run raid.  Let alone I run a itx system and build most of my setups in sff so no room for all those drives anyway.  But yes, they would be faster than disk.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 11, 2019)

You don't need a bigger storage drive. You just need to not hoard unused game installs.

Some of you act like babies are slain every time you download a game again... when in reality the moment you pick up any somewhat recent game you'll be installing patches regardless. And if its about your old library... those you can easily fit on disk because they weren't so large. The newer console ports... most of them are barely replayable to begin with, so just delete them when you're done 

Seriously for the last twenty years I've never had a storage issue when it comes to games... no several TBs worth of space required at any time.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> I'm talking general cause most common person won't be having that kind of storage nor capabilities to run raid.  Let alone I run a itx system and build most of my setups in sff so no room for all those drives anyway.  But yes, they would be faster than disk.



Anyone with multiple drives can RAID. There's usually an onboard RAID controller, and even if there's not, Windows can do software RAID. That's a minor point though... my main point was that hard drives are much larger and faster than optical discs without costing very much.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 11, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> You don't need a bigger storage drive. You just need to not hoard unused game installs.
> 
> Some of you act like babies are slain every time you download a game again... when in reality the moment you pick up any somewhat recent game you'll be installing patches regardless. And if its about your old library... those you can easily fit on disk because they weren't so large. The newer console ports... most of them are barely replayable to begin with, so just delete them when you're done
> 
> Seriously for the last twenty years I've never had a storage issue when it comes to games... no several TBs worth of space required at any time.



People do things the way they want to. I see what you are saying but I do the following. If i am not playing a game I move it to my HDD. New games that I play a ton of go into my NVME storage. Games that I am waiting to play go into my SSD storage. One of the things for me is that I have Humble Monthly which drops about 300 to 400 GB of games each month. Epic gives away free games every week that need to be downloaded somewhere. Storage is inexpensive currently though and the myriad of options is nothing but good for the consumer.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 12, 2019)

phill said:


> All that storage and no p%$n storage


Some of us use the cloud for the important stuff.



kapone32 said:


> People do things the way they want to. I see what you are saying but I do the following. If i am not playing a game I move it to my HDD. New games that I play a ton of go into my NVME storage. Games that I am waiting to play go into my SSD storage. One of the things for me is that I have Humble Monthly which drops about 300 to 400 GB of games each month. Epic gives away free games every week that need to be downloaded somewhere. Storage is inexpensive currently though and the myriad of options is nothing but good for the consumer.


The the epic weekly free games, I just add it to the epic account and dont download it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 12, 2019)

Currently have 3TB dedicated for games 1TB 960 QVO SSD and my now ancient 2TB RAID 0 array of 2 1TB WD Blacks. I mean you can see my Internet  speeds I download and delete games on a whim. Recently signing up for MS XGP it has new games added all the time so I just “sample“ and delete. That said I’m thrashing my new 960 QVO doing that though...


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Currently have 3TB dedicated for games 1TB 960 QVO SSD and my now ancient 2TB RAID 0 array of 2 1TB WD Blacks. I mean you can see my Internet  speeds I download and delete games on a whim. Recently signing up for MS XGP it has new games added all the time so I just “sample“ and delete. That said I’m thrashing my new 960 QVO doing that though...



I tend to not like a people with a faster internet connection than me, but considering that's most of the people here, I can't hold a grudge and just have a little cry instead....  

I long for 100Mb down and about 30Mb to 50Mb upload speeds, that would be amazing....  I definitely do need to move house!! :crying:


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 12, 2019)

phill said:


> I tend to not like a people with a faster internet connection than me, but considering that's most of the people here, I can't hold a grudge and just have a little cry instead....
> 
> I long for 100Mb down and about 30Mb to 50Mb upload speeds, that would be amazing....  I definitely do need to move house!! :crying:


You’re gonna hate that i also live in the country in a single roundabout town Pop. 500  Norway is really well wired for Fibre. Technically I could have 1000/1000 if I wanted to pay for it


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 12, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> You’re gonna hate that i also live in the country in a single roundabout town Pop. 500  Norway is really well wired for Fibre. Technically I could have 1000/1000 if I wanted to pay for it



Oh you just had to make that poor man cry ditten you. Shame on you.

But it can't be help, as I am probably also making him cry now with my upgrade plan.

For now I have a dedicated 2 tb sata SSD for games. But after I have upgraded from X58/I7 980X to a X570/Ryzen 9 3950X system. I will make a few changes to game drive as well. Ad in a second 2 tb sata SSD and a PCIe gen 4 1 tb m. 2 nvme SSD for os and games with long load times for in total of 5 tb pure SSD game storages because HDD are just to plain slow 
and mixed with a 600/600 mbits fiber connection. I should be set for games the coming years. With games closing in to 200 gb per game, I don't want to run out of storage ever.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm only running a 1TB NVMe drive, 500GB SSD and a 2TB HDD in my rig, though I plan on putting a 6 or 8TB drive in sometime soon.


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> You’re gonna hate that i also live in the country in a single roundabout town Pop. 500  Norway is really well wired for Fibre. Technically I could have 1000/1000 if I wanted to pay for it



If it was available to me, I'd be having it but sadly not lol    Still that's what my 1Gb network connection is for   Everything is stored on my server and I've got two big servers going up with 20Tb storage, so I should have enough space, for a minute


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> You figure a 500GB SSD gives you 465 GB of space after formatting.  The following three games take 473 GB so they would not fit on a 500GB drive...
> 
> Final Fantasy 15 - 148 GB
> Red Dead Redemption 2 - 150 GB
> ...



Shadow of War complete edition comes to around 140gb as well.



Rahnak said:


> What about noise? I'm dying to replace my old hdd with a 1tb ssd because of that. :/



My HDD makes no noise at all.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Argh, I've got an 8TB drive waiting on the shelf to replace my 3TB game drive. I'm down to just over 300GB left on the 3TB.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Argh, I've got an 8TB drive waiting on the shelf to replace my 3TB game drive. I'm down to just over 300GB left on the 3TB.



Send it to me real quick. I need to reconfig some storage but don't want to buy an 8TB to play leap frog. I'll send it back.

newtekie bby plz


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 14, 2019)

MazeFrame said:


> NimbusData may not even know their biggest market is PC gamers...
> View attachment 133718



Do I really want to know the cost of that SSD or should I start making arrangements to have one of my Kidneys removed first


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Do I really want to know the cost of that SSD or should I start making arrangements to have one of my Kidneys removed first



Its not public, but with market trends id say a little under or at $10k/unit


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 14, 2019)

And that's why most games in the future are cloud based so all you need is a FAST Connection which some can get and some can't


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 14, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> And that's why most games in the future are cloud based so all you need is a FAST Connection which some can get and some can't


Trouble is a fast connection only goes so far when there's a data cap limit set by the ISP.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 14, 2019)

Ah that's true that's true


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 14, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> My HDD makes no noise at all.


Yeah, I was mistakenly under the impression that HDD noise levels hadn't improved that much over the last decade. Good to learn otherwise. Regardless, I just ordered a new SDD last week so I can retire the ol' spinning platter.


----------



## MazeFrame (Oct 14, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Do I really want to know the cost of that SSD or should I start making arrangements to have one of my Kidneys removed first


Looking at what Samsungs 30TB SSD's cost, my estimate from there, buy a brand new car instead.


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

MazeFrame said:


> Looking at what Samsungs 30TB SSD's cost, my estimate from there, buy a brand new car instead.








Not as expensive as I was thinking to be honest but still wwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy over priced and on a SAS connection as well, so raid card or SAS motherboard connector required


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 14, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Its not public, but with market trends id say a little under or at $10k/unit




LOL that's cutting it a bit cheap if they're aiming for a relative $ cost per GB and the avg being around $0.32perGB that works out to be $32K US  + Taxes


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 14, 2019)

Here's my rant on HDD... "HDDs make noise yes but if you have stoppers in the screws then your good" and for SSDs only for OS and games but only if you have $$$ for the storage capacity and HDDs are good for storage  

And HDDs cost way less vs storage capacity but yes SSDS are low in price for now...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> LOL that's cutting it a bit cheap if they're aiming for a relative $ cost per GB and the avg being around $0.32perGB that works out to be $32K US  + Taxes



maybe. ‍They also make you go through a VAR iirc and make you buy like 1000 at a timr

which is what I was basing it off of. There market is nothing like consumer.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Send it to me real quick. I need to reconfig some storage but don't want to buy an 8TB to play leap frog. I'll send it back.
> 
> newtekie bby plz



Ok, though I have to warn it is only 5400RPM.  I thought it was 7200RPM, but its been so long since I put it in storage I forgot it was 5400RPM.  It's probably why I just put it up in storage instead of using it in the first place.

So I'm not going to use it for what I thought I was, so you can borrow it if you want.  If you seriously want to borrow it, PM me and we can work out details.


----------



## M4NGUN88 (Oct 17, 2019)

Nah, my 4TB C drive still has plenty of space left.


----------



## lmille16 (Oct 17, 2019)

M4NGUN88 said:


> Nah, my 4TB C drive still has plenty of space left.



My only drive is a 500gb spinner. I just delete the games that I have finished and/or haven't played in ages. Somehow always manage to have 100gb available


----------

